# Uova al Forno (Baked Eggs?)



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Recently I came across a mention of Uova al Forno, whih I understood to mean baked eggs. There are a few recipes for Uova al Forno at various sites on line, but I was wondering if anyone here has some recipes and ideas for this dish.

Thanks!

scb


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I could be wrong, but aren't they basically not fritattas but more like a crustless quiche?

mjb.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm gradually learning more about them. Seems that many recipes call for baking in ramekins or muffin tins. Saw some intriguing ideas recently, and think I may work up my own recipe - they seemingly lend themselves to a lot of interpretation.

shel


----------

